# Anyone else on Celexa/citalopram?



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Did celexa/citalopram cause you to develop anorgasmia? This is a side effect I have not dealt with when I took a/d's prior. It suddenly hit me like a ton of bricks in the middle of week 3 of taking 20mg a day. I am now on week 4 of 20 mg a day. I was wondering if this is a permanent side effect or whether it will pass as my body continues to adjust to the medication? Anyone have this happen and how did you deal with it?Thanks!


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I never got this...for the short term (3 months) I was on celexa.In my experience the pill did little to help...but didn't appear to hurt.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sexual side-effects from SSRI's can happen. It's actually fairly common, and one of the more common reasons people stop taking their meds without speaking to their doctor. If you haven't yet, talk to your doctor about it, if it's too much to put up with, it might be time to change your meds and find one that doesn't do that to you. Maybe talk to your doc about giving Wellbutrin a try, it's supposed to be less likely to have sexual side-effects.


----------



## SneakerPimp (Jan 14, 2008)

It made it worse for me. I'm 22 and have NEVER had an orgasm. I feel like a complete freak.


----------



## guenever (Jan 21, 2008)

i am on celexa. i don't know--i haven't had sex since i've been on it. i don't really have a sex drive anyway.....i find that the celexa is helping my depression much more quickly and effectively than i thought it would. with relatively few side effects.


----------

